# Dizzy optical module RSB-07 interchange with RSB-06?



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

For those with Pathfinders, Hardbodys, 300Zxs, ...

What are the RSB-07's 1' signals/Vs?
What are the RSB-07's 180' signals/Vs?

Can the RSB-07 optical module be swapped in for an RSB-06 - with no ECU issues (on the RSB-06 Sentra)?

07 direct interchange/replacement for 06?

Any known issues/deltas?


SMJ, posting here in case you don't see on your other site.


----------

